
German volunteers launch 'Airbnb for refugees' - Kapura
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/german-volunteers-launch-airbnb-refugees-150909134156346.html
======
cromulent
Previous discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10159061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10159061)

